# Wie wird man wie Zam?



## Zidinjo (14. April 2008)

Hallo Community ich bin noch recht jung und wollte mal fragen welchen beruf Zam hat. Und ich will den auch gerne ausüben und wollte mal fragen was man lernen muss und welche Ausbildung man braucht. Realschule, Gym?? Mfg Marvin


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2008)

Laufbahn:

Geburt -> Kindergarten -> Grundschule -> Realschule -> Gym -> Realschule -> Ausbildung Informatikkaufmann -> nach 1,5 Jahren abgebrochen -> Ausbildung Fachinformatiker (abgeschlossen) -> 1 Jahr Arbeitslos -> buffed als Volontär (wikipedia hilft weiter *g*) -> zwischendurch Posten als Community Manager angenommen -> seit 1.1 Volontariat beendet und feste Stelle im Web-Dev bei buffed. 


Aber zum Topic: Das willst du nicht.. *g*


----------



## B3N (15. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber zum Topic: Das willst du nicht.. *g*



ZAM spricht da aus Erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (15. April 2008)

Na dann mal los in 7 Jahren komme ich wieder !!!! Mache jetzt Realschule nach.


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. April 2008)

in 7 Jahren ist Herr Zam dann auch alt und es werden dringend neue Kräfte gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (15. April 2008)

Wer weiß ? Vielleicht ist Zam dann der neue Heinrich, und Cheffe von Buffed 3.0 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (16. April 2008)

Jap das dumme ist ja das ich schon Realschule war und leider runtergeflogen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (16. April 2008)

Na dann häng dich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

> Realschule -> Gym -> Realschule



Wiso das? Real fertig 
gym .. fertig
wieder real?

Kapier ich nid ...


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wiso das? Real fertig
> gym .. fertig
> wieder real?
> 
> Kapier ich nid ...



Real -> Gym (7-10) -> Lust auf mehr produktivität..also Arbeiten *g* -> Real 10 für nen besseren Abschluss.
Von Gym auf Realschule im letzten Jahr wechseln ist Easy-Mode pur. Die kompetente Beratungslehrerin vom Gym hat mir damals verschwiegen, das ich nach abgeschlossener FIAW-Ausbildung FH-Reife gehabt hätte, hätte ich das 11. Jahr aufm Gym abgeschlossen. Naja - pech gehabt.


----------



## LorthBoggy (17. April 2008)

In der Schweiz ist das anderst.
Da geht man in den Kindergarten->Grundschule->dann kann man auswählen oder wird eingestuft Werkschule(niedrigste) / Realschule (nach Werkschule) / Sekundarschule (für die "Normalen") / Kantonalschule (das höchste), dass ist glaub nicht mer auf dem neuesten Stand, als ich in die Schule ging war das so.

Hat man die 9 Jahre hintersich kann man weiter zur Schule oder einen Beruf erlehrnen wie ich (Informatiker) dazu kann man eine Schule machen, die Berufsmatura. Die kann man wärend der Lehre oder nach der Lehre machen.

Es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten.

Verbessert mich ruhig, wenn ich was Falsch gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (17. April 2008)

LorthBoggy schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist das anderst.
> Da geht man in den Kindergarten->Grundschule->dann kann man auswählen oder wird eingestuft Werkschule(niedrigste) / Realschule (nach Werkschule) / Sekundarschule (für die "Normalen") / Kantonalschule (das höchste), dass ist glaub nicht mer auf dem neuesten Stand, als ich in die Schule ging war das so.
> 
> Hat man die 9 Jahre hintersich kann man weiter zur Schule oder einen Beruf erlehrnen wie ich (Informatiker) dazu kann man eine Schule machen, die Berufsmatura. Die kann man wärend der Lehre oder nach der Lehre machen.
> ...



Stimmt so nicht, und von einer Werkschule hab ich noch nie gehört o.O Meinst du damit vielleicht die Kleinklasse? Denn ich seh das so

Kindergarten -> 1.-6. Klasse 

Danach kommt man entweder in die Realschule (für die Leute die einfach den Schuldurchschnitt haben) oder in die Sekundarschule (für die "besseren" Leute).

In die Kantonsschule kann man erst mittels Aufnahmeprüfung kommen die man in der 2. und der 3. Sekundarschule absolvieren kann.


----------



## LorthBoggy (17. April 2008)

Nach der 6 Klasse konnte ich entweder in die Werkschule, Realschule, Sekundarschule oder "Kanti" (Kantonalschule)

Ab 2005 gibt es in meiner Gemeinde Adligenswil (Luzern) die Sekundarschule A, B und C. Darüber weiss ich nicht so viel.


----------

